# Andrews liver salts



## Dennis

I know it`s 4 in the morning, but..........Is there anything here in Portugal that is similar to Andrews liver salts or Enos?
Just come back from a Portuguese neighbours BBQ and after over indulging in too much of everything I am suffering the effects of heartburn and acid reflux 
Just made up a glass of bicarbonate of soda and I am sitting here waiting for everything t explode :spit:
Just some of the stuff on the menu....Javali, sardinhas, borrego, chanfana and various sobremesas, oh and booze.......loads of booze 
And my neighbours son plays the accordian so lovely traditional music to go with it, doing it all again tomorrow.........can`t wait.


----------



## ValnGary

Dennis said:


> I know it`s 4 in the morning, but..........Is there anything here in Portugal that is similar to Andrews liver salts or Enos?
> Just come back from a Portuguese neighbours BBQ and after over indulging in too much of everything I am suffering the effects of heartburn and acid reflux
> Just made up a glass of bicarbonate of soda and I am sitting here waiting for everything t explode :spit:
> Just some of the stuff on the menu....Javali, sardinhas, borrego, chanfana and various sobremesas, oh and booze.......loads of booze
> And my neighbours son plays the accordian so lovely traditional music to go with it, doing it all again tomorrow.........can`t wait.


Look in the Intermarche in Miranda, on the shelf where the health food is ...there is a bottle which is similar to Enos but I cannot remember the name, I think it is in an orange and white bottle  ....think it may be called Maalox or something like that?

Sounds like you had a good time.


----------



## jerryceltner

You can buy enos from a chemist. You can also buy Gaviscon but a little more difficult to get here. I buy Gaviscon online from Tesco at 7.50 pounds for a 600 ml bottle. That cures all my ills and have got our Portuguese neighbour to use it now after his fast recovery from heartburn. Just bought him a second bottle. He is a happy bunny as half the price than here in Portugal.


----------



## LizzyC

Hi there! Having lived there for 15 years (now in UK again!) I can guarantee that it is called ENO in blue and white bottle or orange and white (original and orange flavour)  hope you feel better!


----------



## Dennis

Thanks all for your help, a sympathetic neighbour gave me something fizzy! and i am feeling a lot better now.........and a lot lighter.


----------

